# BIG summer bream



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

8"-10 1/4 caught in pond


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Big enuff to fillet!!!:thumbup:
Brent


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

big enough for bait:thumbup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> big enough for bait:thumbup:


LOL! I don't know those jokers look good with hot sauce and bread.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch! I guess I have to go get my license.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice lil mess of fish... filet and eat em


----------

